# porn star goes ape shit



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Troubled fighter War Machine - formerly known as Jon Koppenhaver - recently switched to working in the porn industry after losing his UFC contract and being unable to earn a decent living fighting on the domestic circuit.

But his time in the adult industry may already be at an end after he â€œwent bezerkâ€ at an industry party this weekend and according to one eyewitness â€œlaid out at least 8 people at the partyâ€. One of the people War Machine allegedly assaulted was his own agent Derek Hay, who is reportedly still in hospital.

US porn industry blog Adult FYI reported yesterday that War Machine â€œwent nuts and began taking everyone on at this party. We're talking multiple assaults and battery with the cops after him. War Machineâ€™s own agent, Derek Hay, looked to be the primary target with a couple of shots to the head.

The report added that War Machine â€œwas in kill mode. His fists were lethal weapons. Anyone who tried to get between him and Derek got taken down - hard.â€ Since that initial story, further details have come to light and War Machine himself has referred to the happenings via his Twitter account.

â€œF*ck....last night was NOT good...lil' misunderstanding and then WM was back in effect and the bodies hit the floor. I'm f*cked....lol,â€ was the first of his updates regarding the alleged incidents.

â€œYa'll can say what you want but when you got 5 guys drunk and in your face pissed about some BS that ain't even true what am I supposed to do? Wait and let someone crack me first? lol..I think not. F*ck all you f*cks,â€ he has since added.

According to Adult FYI, the incidents occurred at a party thrown for Brooke Haven at the Ultimate Porn Studios. War Machine began haranguing his agent and then allegedly slapped his girlfriend when she intervened (this has since been denied by the girl in question), according to one attendee.

â€œApparently War Machine wasnâ€™t too happy, claiming that Derek Hay wasnâ€™t getting him enough work as far as he was concerned. What happened next was speculative. Either War Machine socked a girl or was accused of doing it. Either way he snapped and began doing an Octagon dance and waving his fists. One guy was clocked and had three teeth knocked out. Another guy- an Asian - had his nose broken,â€ the source recounted.

â€œThen War Machine came after Derek and knocked him down. Alec Knight was also hit and went down, his head striking the pavement. It seemed that every time someone tried to advise War Machine to mellow out or tried to talk sense to him, they got hit for their efforts. Maybe six guys in all got punched. War Machine was relentless as the crowd kept a distance.â€

â€œThe incident wound up with War Machine and Derek playing hide and seek with one another around a dumpster, then at some point, both War Machine and Derek took off when someone threatened to call the cops.â€

Knight, who was knocked unconscious by War Machine, has since posted a Twitter message saying he is fine but needed â€œa few staplesâ€ in his scalp after being â€œhit in the noggin. Then my noggin hit he groundâ€.

The episode is the latest in a long line of mishaps for the man formerly known as Jon Koppenhaver. Erratic behaviour is not uncommon among porn industry professionals - indeed some form of mental unhinging is almost a prerequisite - but their eccentricities generally lean towards hedonism rather than violence. War Machine may have blacklisted himself just weeks after starting what was to be his new career.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah, hes defo messed in the head. he needs proper counciling/therapy coz theres deeper issues here.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Can't remember the guy lol..


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

he fought J-rock on Tuf....that is all he did mma wize anyway


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the entertainment equivalent of losing job and turning to crime in desperate attempt to pay the bills.

Very Trading Spaces.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

War Machine = ****ing Idiot!


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

marc said:


> he fought J-rock on Tuf....that is all he did mma wize anyway


hes a knob, he made some comments about Evan Tanner, saying that he probably couldnt cope with his last loss and went out to kill himself, when really Tanner died of dehydration.

He then got cut from the UFC coz of that(earlier comment bout Rampage having a mental breakdown didnt help), he had sucess with about a 5 win streak, but then got into a fight outside a gay club he worked as a doorman., then turned to porn. And now that hes smashed like 5 blokes at a pornstar party, i doubt hes gunna be in that industry anymore.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think he's most famous because he called out wrestler Rhino and TNA wrestling for copyrighting the name "war machine", so he started legal proceeding agaisnt them but then actually changed his real name to war machine


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

hey, at least he's famous, he's got that going on for him.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Stupid thing is the guy had talent but couldn't be told when to shut the hell up..


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

wonder if he had a handgrenade tattoo on his "porn star talent" aswell...............pmsl


----------

